# Facial Hair



## Momo (Jan 3, 2007)

*Does anyone feel that all women should get rid of facial hair?*

Even the "sideburns"? :rotfl:

_I've just recently seen a picture of myself and it kind of looked like I had some sideburns. It doesn't really bother me (lol its not that bad, not like mutton chops) but I wonder how other people feel about it. The most hair removal I do to my face is plucking my eyebrows, sometimes wax my upper lip._


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 3, 2007)

I noticed a little fuzz on my face too, and I personally would get rid of it but it depends... my hair is dark so its more noticeable (at least to me).... I'd think about bleaching it maybe with a Sally Hansen kit... that might help out. But yeah facial hair really irks me when its on myself haha.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 4, 2007)

I usually just remove fuzz above the upper lip and thats all. My sideburns aren't completely long, but if it looked as though I were about to have a chin strap or something, I'd get rid of it! And of course I pluck my eyebrows, but I don't notice hair anywhere else.


----------



## Chaela (Jan 4, 2007)

I just pluck or wax my eyebrows and upper lip, and pluck the strays from the moles. I'd only get rid of it if it bothered you or was taking over your face lol


----------



## katrosier (Jan 4, 2007)

I get rid of the whole lot. I made the mistake of shaving it once and now its more visible when it grows back. I get it waxed and my skin feels so soft and glowy afterwards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm hyper pale with dark brown hair, so facial hair shows up prominently on me. I've had my upper lip, sideburns, sides of face, and neck (had a nickel-size patch of thick hair show up after I was diagnosed with diabetes) all lasered off. I think if I had light hair or darker skin, it wouldn't be noticeable but I'm self-conscious about it, and think laser hair removal is well worth the price.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 4, 2007)

I just use Sally Hansen depilatory on my upper lip once in awhile, because the hair isn't that dark and grows slowly. If I had an excess of hair on the side of my head though, I would probably sally hansen that as well.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 4, 2007)

I just pluck my eyebrows. I don't need upper lip waxes and I don't have sideburns.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 4, 2007)

The only hair I remove is excess eyebrow hair. I'm naturally blonde, so facial hair isn't really too noticeable on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think it's only bad if women have noticable beards or mustaches. But it doesn't bother me that much. I wouldn't give anyone a hard time about it or anything...lol.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 4, 2007)

i have that big big problem. to this day im still self consious about it.


----------



## lklmail (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, yes, me too! I have the pale "fuzz" all over my face, which doesn't bother me much; but the hair on my lip and chin is dark and coarse. I've tried home waxing, bleaching, depilatory, and shaving; so far the only one that works well enough is shaving, but I'm desperately trying to find a better alternative.


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 4, 2007)

If you know any Indians, lol, we are a hairy group of ppl. So yeah ,i wax upper lip and the 'burns (though they aren't that bad, just annoying), and wax and tweeze the brows


----------



## Momo (Jan 5, 2007)

I feel like maybe even though my "sideburns" don't bother me that much, it could possibly look unattractive to, well, possible beaus.


----------



## Miss World (Jan 5, 2007)

I do full face threading... can't tolerate the hair, and then I put a herbal cream a friend got me to delay growth, it worked wonders ^_^I'm usually facial hair free for 1-2 months.. feels great, and helps a lot of your are selfconcious about it.. so its eyebrows, upperlip, sideburns, cheecks, neck, even close to the hair line (not baby hair thought).. I love having a clean, hairless face!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it kindda all started with getting PCOS and I noticed that I HAD facial hair! lol.. you should give it a try, you'd feel the difference!


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes! I hate facial hair on women (myself included). I have a friend who deludes herself into thinking that bleaching her moustache lessens it's appearance, but she has a blonde bushy moustache instead. Yuk! Shave it, Nair it, wax it. Facial hair on women has to go! Ever seen a woman with red lips and a dark moustache? I have! Double YUK!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, it's so distracting.


----------



## goddess_sham (Jan 5, 2007)

well i bleach my face except areas like ur eyebrows n stuff in case u have dark hair like i do. N i thread my brows... thts abt it


----------



## Momo (Jan 5, 2007)

maybe I will try full face threading. i want to look my best after all


----------



## mpb1954 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm new here, what is Face Threading?


----------



## Momo (Jan 6, 2007)

threading is a technique that is similar to plucking but more precise. as the name says, it uses threads. I think some prefer it because it has less irritation to the skin than wax.


----------



## Jessica81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I hate my facial hair. I am having my upper lip lasered. I pluck my eyebrows. AND I really want to do something about my sideburns which extend all the was to my jaw line. It is awful. The sideburns are too thin and light to laser, so I'm thinking about threading.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a fuzz on my upper lip that I bleach every now and then, but I don't feel it's that noticable. No one really comments about it to me, I don't get weird looks and pointed at. I wouldn't call it a moustache, just fuzz. I've never waxed it, and I defonitely will never shave it. Reason is because if I shave it then when it grows back it has the appearance of being coarser until the hair that has been cut sheds and new hair comes in its place. I know it's physically impossible for shaving to make hair coarser, but I hate how it looks coarser.

My older sister has very thick and dark hair on her upper lip and neck. I feel terrible for her, it's so humiliating. She will bleach it and shave it so that the little stubbles that get left behind aren't noticable. It's a constant struggle for her, and right now she can't afford any laser surgery. Laser surgery is #1 on her priority list, before she moves out of my parents home, gets a car etc. she wants this taken care of. She actually hates going into public areas because people will comment on the hair if it is noticable. The worst is when people are trying to be 'helpful'. They pull her aside and give her names and numbers for electrolosys and laser hair removel clinics etc. All they are doing is confirming in her head that she is a freak and needs to be 'fixed'.

I hate hair all over my body, but I don't mind seeing it on others. Kudos to them for having the self esteem to go to the beach with hairy legs and armpits! They don't want to go out of their way to remove their body hair, that's fine by me!

EDIT: Oops, that got much longer than I had been thinking it would be. I guess I turned it into a bit of a rant, sorry about that ;-)


----------



## Momo (Jan 12, 2007)

that was an awesome read and i'd like to add that right now in my area, the thing to do is to grow out your leg hair if you are a girl. I know it's not much but its freeing not to have to drag a blade across our skin all the time, especially in winter. Another note- my boyfriend totally supports it.


----------



## halzer (Jan 25, 2007)

I use an epicare threader on my top lip and chin. Its alot less hassle that plucking. You can see what they are and buy them from this site Epicare, unwanted facial hair remover; threading hair removal

and I use Jolen creme bleach on the sides of my face. The hair is fine on that area of my face but its dark and noticable to me.


----------



## cynsim (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a lot of dark baby hair along my sideburns, and a lot of fuzz on my face. I never thought it was noticeable until one of my friends told me that she waxes her face.

So now I wax it off every two weeks or so, and I do my upper lip separately, as needed since it grows in faster.

I really like how it looks, although I have to be careful not to exfoliate too much before I do it or it will pull off some skin. I wish I could afford to have someone else do it for me so I wouldn't miss any spots.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 28, 2007)

Speaking of unwanted facial hair, has anyone tried Surgi Cream Hair Remover? If so, would you consider it irritating? I really would like to de-fuzz my face but have fears of waxing (I always break out after having brows done) or using harsh chemicals, then there's the fear of it growing back and looking worse than before....ugh!


----------



## SmartySmarties (Jan 28, 2007)

I use mini home wax strips on my upper lip because i got really paranoid after seeing a bunch of guys laughing at a girl.

Definitely kudos to girls in our societies who don't shave-it's natural and only image obsessed industries that make us believe hair is wrong.

Where i live and work it would be social suicide which isn't right


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm just to lazy to even worry about it.


----------



## elisha24 (Jan 29, 2007)

One of my friends bleaches hers, I couldn't even tell till one day she told me.


----------



## lzwatts (Jan 29, 2007)

By all means, get rid of it ladies. I use nair on my upper lip; it's quick, effective and affordable. Sometimes I see a beautiful woman with hair on the upper lip and to me it is sooo unattractive.


----------



## resha_v (Jan 29, 2007)

i do full face threading to get rid of everything. honestly, i feel like a jungle if i don't do it atleast once every two weeks! but my skin tends to turn red and blotchy right after threading. i have no idea why. but it goes away after a few hours.


----------



## moonie (Jan 29, 2007)

doesn't plucking, threading, waxing or using depilatory creams on facial hair make the new growth look coarser? i have never tried any of these except for my eyebrows which shape by shaving.


----------



## Momo (Jan 29, 2007)

Plucking, waxing, and threading pull the hair out of the root, which makes it finer when it grows back because it basically destroys the root.

That's one of the reasons I ask about this, I wonder why people can't just worry about their own hair and leave others alone about it.


----------



## monniej (Jan 29, 2007)

i'm kind of hairy and it seems to be getting worse the older i get. i do a daily hair hunt on my mustache and chin, but i never touch me sideburns. they really don't bother me enough to remove them.


----------



## htlheinz (Jan 30, 2007)

:10: ?? How uncomfortable is this. I went to the website and it looks more painful than waxing? I usually have my cheeks,neck,upperlip,chin, and brows done. This would be a less expensive alternative. Thanks

I made the mistake of waxing my whole face on the suggestion of the estician (sp) that I was going to. Now I have to do it as the hair is much more noticable. (some of it is of course age!!)


----------



## halzer (Jan 30, 2007)

HTLheinz...

In my experience I find the epicare to be less painful than waxing, for two reasons.

Firstly because the epicare just pulls the hair out, and doesnt tear and pull at your skin like waxing does.

Secondly, you dont need a mirror to do it, so you can occupy your mind with something else and not focus on the discomfort. I usually watch some TV while de-fuzzing my upper lip with my epicare.

I think you should try it. I posted about it on a UK beauty site a while back and the thread got to about 50 pages long, with people trying it and liking the results.

You know when us brits set a trend, ya'll have to try it too! :top:


----------



## smat0904 (Jan 31, 2007)

SHAVE !!! I have lots of pale peach fuzz on the sides of my face and mustache - also many chin hairs and the older I get the more I get on my chin. checked into laser hair removal, but the hairs have turned gray or white, was told laser can only be done on dark hair.


----------



## rodneysprincess (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a little bit of really plae peach fuzz on my face. It doesnt really bother me to much. The only thing that I do sometimes is get my eyebrows waxed and shaped.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

I get rid of all of it. I do know women who don't. That's their choice and I really don't blame them. They're still beautiful.


----------



## biancazentena (Feb 1, 2007)

if they really bother you get rid of them. If not just keep them.it's all about being comfortable.


----------



## Lia (Feb 1, 2007)

I have some "fuzz" on the upper lip, but i don't wax it, because the only time i did it it hurt so much and the area got numb for quite a few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancazentena (Feb 16, 2007)

in all honesty, it really is you who notices the most. If it extremely bother you, get electrolysis or lazer done, but really if it doesn't bother you then don't. like for example; my legs compared to the rest of my body are very white and I have a little bit of a varicose vein. I'm not gonna go tannign because its cancerous. So when I do go out and my legs are exposed, I use the sally hansen spray on legs. It makes me feel better. Before that i didnt do anything but just shave and body cream. Nobody has ever said anything.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

I would love to get rid of my facial hair (upper lip), but I'm so scared of which method to pick that would be least painful and with minimal possible side effects.

For those of you who choose wax, do you get it professionally done or at home? If at home, which do you recommend?

Epicare seems interesting too.


----------



## Mia! (Feb 16, 2007)

i have major sideburns and i actually like them a lot! i don't think they look unfeminine or anything. i used to hate them growing up, but now i think they look unique!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancazentena (Feb 16, 2007)

waxing your lip does hurt. but waxing your lip and even browns is fine. Do not, I repeat do not wax other hair on your face or chin. If anyone tells you too thye are wrong. It stimulates the hair growth on your chin and face and it will make it thicker and it will be annoying to remove later. i'm an aethetician. Trust me. The upper lip and brows are fine though. Those work well when they are waxed. Lazer is another option. Don't even bother with nair or neet. Yes you can have a chance of burning yourself with them or even the hair not being removed properly at all. Yes waxing hurts a bit, but the procedure is very short maybe 30 seconds. yes it will be slightly red.


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 16, 2007)

I think it's really up to the individual woman if she wants to de-hair or not.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Bianca!


----------



## lklmail (Feb 17, 2007)

What do you recommend for chin, then? I've been shaving because I've had so much trouble with any other methods (tweezing, home wax or depilatory). Trust me, my chin hair is too thick to leave it there - it has to be removed! It's really embarrassing. The hair on my upper lip is very sparse, so I use a facial hair trimmer for that (one of those small battery-operated ones) every few weeks. But my chin hair grows EVERY DAY. I hate it!


----------



## aisha087 (Mar 10, 2007)

i do full face threading, as im asian/indian we have facila hair, so i def do the whole face. i think a hair free face is just more attractive, i know it is to my husband! lol


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

*Honestly, If it doesn't bother you than don't do it. There's no end to the things that we can do to "please" people or "look" right. If it's ok with you then that is what matters*


----------



## Momo (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay everyone, I tried to wax my face and it came out kinda patchy. Yeah, not doing that again since it's too expensive to have someone else do it.


----------



## xEdenx (Mar 28, 2007)

I reccomend nair for FACES...not body..FACESSS it so gentle. and it works quite well for the dark fuzz on my upperlip... it wasnt like full on HAIR it was like darker peach fuzz that i began to get self concious about.

I really do reccomend it.


----------



## Momo (Mar 28, 2007)

I think people with hyperpigmentation problems (ME) need to be careful because it seems like any hair removal process irritates my skin enough to cause a reaction (besides like eyebrow plucking)


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 7, 2007)

i noticed the other day that there was hair between the top of my eyebrows and my hairline like on the sides (sorry i don't know what the area is called). It freaks me out and I've never noticed it before. I want to get rid of it but I don't want to make it worse. it's actually worse on one side than the other. has anyone heard of having facial hair there?


----------



## lklmail (Apr 7, 2007)

I saw a commercial for a product called Tweeze (pronounced "tweez-ee"). Has anybody tried this? It looks like it does the same thing as the Epilator, but less expensive - a facial threading machine. I'm willing to try almost anything! Shaving irritates my skin so I try to only do it every other day, but I end up with embarrassing stubble on the "off" day that makes me self-conscious. I may buy this thing anyway but it would be great to hear from someone who has already tried it and give me some feedback.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 8, 2007)

Yah i have that it's like very fine hair...it's really nothing to worry about and i dont reccomend waxing it wanna know whhy?....because if u do it'll also take off the top layer of your skin so you'll have two huge light blocks on the side of your head. when i get the tops of my eyebrows done its lighter adn a good week...it gradually gets less noticable but its alot light at first.. I dont really know if i reccomened a cream hair remover there either.. HTH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristinB (Apr 8, 2007)

I get the scraggly chin hairs that grow very dark and fast. I go in with the tweezers at least once a week to remove them.


----------



## Momo (Apr 8, 2007)

Sometimes I wax the hair from the top of my brows but if you take too much off youll look angry all the time lol


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 10, 2007)

I get rid of the whole lot.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 10, 2007)

i was wondering what was the name of that herbal cream that your friend gave you?


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks! i thought i was the only one with this problem. I went to visit a friend out of town the other day and we went to get our eyebrows done and the lady tried to pressure me to have it waxed but i opted not to. i wonder if i could get it threaded.


----------



## Momo (Apr 11, 2007)

Does anyone experience this- a weird sensation of the hair being thicker than ever after it grows back?

My hair isn't that thick or coarse but maybe I was just so used to it being really smooth.


----------



## honeybee (Apr 11, 2007)

my hair is the same color of my skin but i hate having it so i use the sally hansen cream hair remover for it. i hate it. i wish it wouldn't grow back at all. ugh.


----------



## chocobon (Apr 11, 2007)

Every month I go for full face threading,I can't tolerate the hairy look!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 12, 2007)

I have the most annoying problem with facial hair!! I hate it and I wax those little *****es right off.


----------



## niksaki (Apr 12, 2007)

I dont have sideburns, however if i did i would wax em'. i wax my upper lip and eyebrows though.


----------



## Teach It (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi all

Most women have facial hair that can't be seen but for some of us like me I have what you call sideburns . I usually have them removed by threading at the beauty salon monthly with my upper lip hair .I used to bleach my facial hair at colleage which made the hair darker and visible to the eye to see that's why I remove it now . I tried waxing for a while but felt it too hard on my skin especially I have senstive skin and I'm doing well with threading for years ...:vogel:

See ya


----------



## russianred (Apr 14, 2007)

laser it off, it's by far the best method! feel sorry for us lot with dark hair and paler skin, we may not always have more hair than blonde haired people, maybe even less but it's way more noticable


----------



## snowy (Apr 15, 2007)

I do full face threading too.


----------



## lklmail (May 5, 2007)

I finally got one of these, and I'm so far pretty impressed. I have a lot of hair on my chin, so I wasn't able to get all of it the first try; but I did fully epilate my upper lip and front of my chin, just not all of the underside. This is the first hair removal method I've tried where I experienced more success than I did failure, so that's saying a lot. It does hurt, but it's a bearable pain (and trust me, I don't have a high tolerance for pain!) It hurts far less than tweezing and far less than the Epilady I had in college, which was electric and I couldn't control the amount of force used. With this manual device, I can, so on sensitive areas I can be more gentle. So I'm looking forward to getting more proficient with this thing!


----------



## Momo (May 5, 2007)

thanks for the info! I'm going to try threading but if that fails, im going to try epicare.


----------



## angekay (May 9, 2007)

Laser is a huge priority for me, too. I have PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome) and one of the side effects is increased hair growth(Thanks, hormones - love you too!) on my upper lip and chin, which is gradually spreading. I just noticed the sideburns are a little darker the other day. ARGH!

Shaving and waxing irritate my skin to no end, so I use my Emjoi (kind of like an epilady but way nicer) and then tweeze the ones that get missed. Honestly, it's not working. The tweezing is irritating my skin - I end up with red spots - and the hairs are not coming out long enough to pull but are dark enough to be seen, which, of course, sends me on a tweezer trip, which results in more red spots... ARGH! Where's the laser?


----------



## biancazentena (May 9, 2007)

you can do lazer adn electrolysis in conjunction with eachother. if u go to a lazer clinic go to someone who you have feedback on. if the person says that you can't do this and you cant do that example go in the sun after then its an older lazer.... do not go to a hospital to get lazer done because the lazer is not that effective or even an estheic shcool b/c they're not that effective. hair free lazer is great. they are located in canada and in california. i dont know where you're from. but waxing your face is a nono no it makes hair blacker and thicker that you will end up with shadowning because hair on the face is hormonal.. electrolysis is good do but lengthier in time and its hurs more but its cheaper.... so people do them together or just one or the other!!!!!

get lazered you'll be alot happier!!!!!


----------



## Momo (May 9, 2007)

Maybe I'll check out a laser if I get super self conscious. Recently I did this girl's makeup and saw that her face was waaaay hairier than mine. hehe. Guess I'm okay for now.


----------



## Dementedkyo (May 9, 2007)

I would do what makes you feel great. if you don't mind the little sideburns then I don't think you need to worry about it. I'm 19 and up until now, i wasnt able to shave my legs without breaking out and just..it was a horrible mess. It was the WORST in gym class, mind you. But my friends never seemed to care, they liked to pet my legs...weirdos. But then my bf got me this huge bag full of special lotion, shave creams, and razors. He said it was up to me to use it. Well I knew he had a thing for smooth legs so I felt i'd try. Works great ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Honestly like I said...if it doesnt bother you then don't worry about it..


----------



## pinkdaisylove (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, I made the mistake of shaving my face (haha!) and it grew back coarser!! I just pluck my brows and that's it! I need to get my upper lip waxed soon...


----------



## Marylou (May 11, 2007)

I don't have problem with unwanted facial hair...but it alos means that I don't have lashes and eye brows:scared:


----------

